# Sticky  Women's Cycling+ Guidelines - Guys Read This



## gregg

The Women's Cycling+ Forum is a place for cycling women to discuss topics of their choosing. <b>Guys are welcome, but consider yourselves guests,</b> in this small corner of RoadBikeReview designated for Women, specifically.

Wit and humor and being a good sport are appreciated; trolling and baiting are not. Any post that is deemed inappropriate for this forum will be deleted at the moderator's discretion without explanation.

This includes but is not limited to:

<li>Posts that insult women, either individually or in a group
<li>Posts that criticize sexual orientation
<li>Posters that are deemed to be harrassing female posters

We take complaints from our regular users very seriously, as they are the core of this forum.

Access to the Women's Cycling+ Forum may be restricted if the rules are not heeded.

Questions/concerns/complaints can be sent to the Site Manager directly: "[email protected]"

Thanks in advance for your compliance.

-gregg kato, Site Manager

(these rules come from the older and more established "Women's Lounge" on Mtbr.com)


----------



## 53T

*Good rules*



gregg said:


> This includes but is not limited to:
> 
> 
> Posts that insult women, either individually or in a group
> 
> Posts that criticize sexual orientation
> 
> Posters that are deemed to be harrassing female posters


I would hope each of these categories would be deleted from any of the forums!


----------



## zeytin

53T said:


> I would hope each of these categories would be deleted from any of the forums!


Then you've obviously not understood the purpose of the PG forum.


----------



## snapdragen

zeytin said:


> Then you've obviously not understood the purpose of the PG forum.


I have a difficult time understanding the purpose of the PG forum.....


----------



## KonaMan

snapdragen said:


> I have a difficult time understanding the purpose of the PG forum.....


Cuz men are pigs by nature?


----------



## il sogno

KonaMan said:


> Cuz men are pigs by nature?


No, not at all. You men are wonderful. Angels or hot hunky devils, each and every one of you.


----------



## JayTee

zeytin said:


> Then you've obviously not understood the purpose of the PG forum.


Or the Lounge from time-to-time...


----------



## j__h

KonaMan said:


> Cuz men are pigs by nature?


oink


----------



## kaotikgrl

.....


----------



## il sogno

There are guys here on RBR who love and understand women and they stick up for us. I think the world of them.


----------



## snapdragen

il sogno said:


> There are guys here on RBR who love and understand women and they stick up for us. I think the world of them.


Yes, there are some terrific guys here. Then there are the others.......


----------



## zeytin

Yup, tons of great ones.


----------



## JayTee

Yup, just like real life, though the anonymity of the internet sometimes causes the bad boys to act up more than they probably do in the "real" world.


----------



## bigbill

snapdragen said:


> Yes, there are some terrific guys here. Then there are the others.......


pm me. I will drop by your house and kill some spiders, fix a leaky faucet, and take your car to get the oil changed. If I lived on the mainland.


----------



## snapdragen

bigbill said:


> pm me. I will drop by your house and kill some spiders, fix a leaky faucet, and take your car to get the oil changed. If I lived on the mainland.


Noooooooooo! I'm the one that saves spiders! Scoop 'em up in dixie cups and take them outside. Now, the oil change part I'll take you up on, you'll only be a couple states away soon....that's not too far to drive is it?


----------



## uzziefly

il sogno said:


> There are guys here on RBR who love and understand women and they stick up for us. I think the world of them.



:thumbsup: 


cheers sogno


----------



## Argentius

Hey, I don't mind if ladies get all dreamy about Tom Boonen, but let me live in my fantasy land about Niki Gudex...


----------

